# South Africa Timeshare Closing Company



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 15, 2007)

removed at users request.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 15, 2007)

The email address they have on their site keeps getting bounced everytime I try to send them an email.  Oh well.


----------

